

Ask HN: Does anyone else feel that ProductHunt is going downhill? - sixQuarks

I used to really enjoying checking out product hunt every day, now not so much.  It&#x27;s just too full of mindless sites and tools geared for the 20-something&#x2F;design crowd that should really just be features of a site.  There are gems here and there, but they are rare.<p>Maybe I&#x27;m just too old and cynical to get it anymore.
======
hashtag
Maybe it's just me because what you see in product hunt now, is exactly how I
saw it since the beginning. I could never get myself to care to check it at
all in the way I do HN

~~~
sixQuarks
I think it's changed since they let so many more people submit/curate the
links. It's become more hive-like.

